
UK not paying Brexit bill would be debt default, French source says - ohiovr
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-johnson-france/uk-not-paying-brexit-bill-would-be-debt-default-french-source-says-idUSKCN1TA0O0
======
rasengan
Good luck getting them to pay Macron.

